# Angel Monument



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my "How I Did It" slideshow for the angel monument I created as a set piece for the Victorian Lyric Opera Company's production of "The Pirates of Penzance". She made her stage debut on February 21, 2020 at the F. Scott Fitzgerald Theatre in Rockville, MD.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! I love the base and the texture you put on the wings. The construction on the entire prop was very well executed. Now it can hold a place of importance in your display this year!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Not Dang! Nice!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great work on that Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice!
I'll be (or am) very curious as to how the wings hold up. The cardboard could be an issue if it has to stand up to weather.
How did you attach the wings to the torso?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Doc and FG!

fontgeek, the wings were attached by running two screws on each side through the wings into the shoulder blades (you can see the washers and screw heads in the back view early in the video). The coat hangers used to reinforce the wings were also wired to the spine for added stability.

As to weather-resistance, the layers of paint mache, monster mud, and latex paint top coats do offer some protection from moisture, but I wouldn’t risk putting her out in the rain. It’s usually not an issue since we put our display out for only one day. I’ve also found that, even though excessive moisture can cause monster mud to soften, it will harden back up if the piece is allowed to dry thoroughly.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you have a picture of it on stage? Asking fora Major General friend...


----------



## Britneybear (Jul 1, 2015)

I also made a large angel with wings of cardboard and feather. The large wings are held on with the elastic and strips of cloth. All doused with monster mud and layers and layers of dry lock. The base of the angel has had to be touched up a couple times but the wings have remain totally intact. It is usually kept outside In Florida for at least 45 days. It is remained pretty much intact for the last three years.


----------



## Britneybear (Jul 1, 2015)

By the way RoxyBlue, very nice work, I wish I were that organized to have a slide presentation of my work, such as you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Do you have a picture of it on stage? Asking fora Major General friend...


I do, but I'll have to send them by PM. We reached our limit on uploadable pictures in Flickr unless we want to pay for Pro.



Britneybear said:


> By the way RoxyBlue, very nice work, I wish I were that organized to have a slide presentation of my work, such as you.


Thanks, Britney! I do tend to take a lot of pictures of props during construction, partly because we like to have material for our YouTube channel and partly because I might need the documentation if I ever build something like it again and forgot how I did it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a link to some photos that were taken of the show during dress rehearsals. Scroll through to see the angel on stage (as well as a distance shot of the pirate skeleton figurehead I made - there was a bowsprit added behind him right before we opened, which gave a much more authentic look than we had during the dress run).

https://harveylevine.smugmug.com/Th...es/Additional-Pirates-Pictures-2020/i-HMzb8xS


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, that is an excellent angel statue you made there RoxyBlue! So now that you're a pro at this I have a few more angels for you to try (photos taken at LakeLawn Metairie Cemetery during our vacation in New Orleans LA in 2013)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Greg! Those are great inspiration pictures, too.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome work Roxy. Love the Angel and the play. I have done tech for Pirates several times...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, BB! Yep, Pirates is a popular (and fun) show.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg! I absolutely love this!! So much detail. 



Thanks for sharing this video.  I wish I could do something like this. 



This is fantastic.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks so much, my dears. Bunch, other than the wings being a pain in the butt, she’s not a difficult piece to do. I do recommend having a spare pair of hands for the monster mud portion since wrangling muddy cloth can be awkward, to say the least.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, phenomenal job! She looks amazing!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it, amazing work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Daphne and RJ!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I love the angel! How long did it take for you to create her?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, BOHP! I worked on her on and off over a couple of months’ time between mid November 2019 and early February 2020.


----------

